# Fish Point?



## Nailing eyes (Apr 20, 2011)

We have not been out to Fish Point this Fall but we drew opening morning 2 years in a row! Any reports of what it is looking like over there would be great.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like your one of the lucky ones.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hunted out there for early season....corn looked phenomenal in my opinion.....and there were quite a few local birds on the refuge....should be a good opener 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

How are the draw fields looking? Have they started flooding them? I thought i heard a report that new pumping equipment could flood the fields at a faster rate, so i was curious and to when Tim would start the flooding.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is a update of Fish Point. The pumps are pumping water starting to flood the fields .They have started to cut the corn in the crop share areas .The corn is in pretty good shape in most areas the deer damage was very bad in the north fields with the very north part of the fields with hardly any corn at all again all deer damage.Seems to be alot of geese around and ducks are looking good .


Mike


----------



## Nailing eyes (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the reports sounds like it is going to be a great opener. Last year we got our limit in a couple hours. I hope we draw well but cant be greedy because at least we get to go to the draw. Last year was an awesome shoot.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> Here is a update of Fish Point. The pumps are pumping water starting to flood the fields .They have started to cut the corn in the crop share areas .The corn is in pretty good shape in most areas the deer damage was very bad in the north fields with the very north part of the fields with hardly any corn at all again all deer damage.Seems to be alot of geese around and ducks are looking good .
> 
> 
> Mike


As mike mentioned the 20s were pretty hard hit by deer as always...but everywhere else seems to be in good shape


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Would be nice if the FP Association put information concerning the op on their web site.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Im surprised there isnt a state operated page that has all the areas on them, with any projects and updates on the areas.(maybe there is i just dont know about it?)..Im not saying be lazy and dont go look for yourself, talk to area managers etc, but its nice to know whats going on with the areas and their projected goals and current events. I mean there are MAJOR things going on at Nayanquing Point and unless your in the loop or stopped in there youd never know whats going on....is something like that totally unreasonable or outlandish?

I would think the MDHA site would be a great place for something like that, but that forum is deader than dead unless your gonna hunt Nodak, Canada or Shiawassee flats.


----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

Interesting now i'm curious. Whats going on at Nyanquing other than the marsh burn that took place last winter? Anybody go out there and see the results of the burn? Hope to get out there in the next week or two before season starts, but living 2 hrs away makes it tough.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Major logging along the north marsh...woods is completely gone. New pump installed by DU to pump both east marsh and middle zone. North marsh burn planned for this year...Herbicides also to be sprayed. Lots of mowing and cutting has ensued to open the area up more for ducks, more crops in refuge area, motor ditches and fields have been touched up. millet in place of buckwheat in places....Lots going on at that area.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

adam bomb said:


> Im surprised there isnt a state operated page that has all the areas on them, with any projects and updates on the areas.(maybe there is i just dont know about it?)..Im not saying be lazy and dont go look for yourself, talk to area managers etc, but its nice to know whats going on with the areas and their projected goals and current events. I mean there are MAJOR things going on at Nayanquing Point and unless your in the loop or stopped in there youd never know whats going on....is something like that totally unreasonable or outlandish?
> 
> I would think the MDHA site would be a great place for something like that, but that forum is deader than dead unless your gonna hunt Nodak, Canada or Shiawassee flats.


Adam......Muckboy.com has all the major managed areas shown on his site but the information is not up to date i.e. the one for FP was last updated on Sept.1. I've never understood the reluctance of the FP Assoc. to utilize this site and the MDHA one. When I was a member there, there was always talk of trying to get new members but it was IMO, sort of like a wink and a nod thing. More like they were really trying to keep it a good ol boys club than expand the membership. But thats my opinion and you know what they say about opinions. If I offended anyone from the Assoc. with those comments, I do not mean to disparage the Assoc., I've just never understood some of their actions, or perhaps a better word would be in-actions.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> Im surprised there isnt a state operated page that has all the areas on them, with any projects and updates on the areas.(maybe there is i just dont know about it?)..Im not saying be lazy and dont go look for yourself, talk to area managers etc, but its nice to know whats going on with the areas and their projected goals and current events. I mean there are MAJOR things going on at Nayanquing Point and unless your in the loop or stopped in there youd never know whats going on....is something like that totally unreasonable or outlandish?
> 
> I would think the MDHA site would be a great place for something like that, but that forum is deader than dead unless your gonna hunt Nodak, Canada or Shiawassee flats.


This is going to sound like a bit of a rant, or a preaching to, or both :lol:  but here goes....

The DNR is so short-staffed that they only offer minimal information, and much of that is done on the employees own time. Seriously. I can speak personally for Vic at Shiawassee, and I'm guessing Joe at PM too. They do more on their own time for our benefit than anyone knows. But the fact that they are so short staffed means that it's more important than ever for groups and associations to get invovled, partner with them, and help these areas get by. So at Shiawassee, we get regular updates from the technician Vic and our own members who are out there all the time, and we post the info wherever we can...here, our MDHA board, our Facebook page, and our own website (http://sfcha.org/). Our volunteers maintain these sites, and we do our best to keep people informed. 

As far as MDHA, we provide the base website...it's up to the individual groups/associations to maintain their information and make posts. 

So my suggestion to you is 1) join one or more of the organizations where you hunt (i.e fish point, MDHA Saginaw Bay Chapter-Nayanquing, Shiawassee Flats, etc.) *AND* get actively involved. Shiawassee's Facebook page was created by, and is maintained by, our members. You could do the same.

Bottom line to all of this is no one is going to do it for us any longer. DNR Wildlife Chief Russ Mason says it every time I hear him talk...the DNR MUST rely on partners in today's age if we intend for things to happen...no other option. They cannot, and will not, be able to do it without our help.


----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> Major logging along the north marsh...woods is completely gone. New pump installed by DU to pump both east marsh and middle zone. North marsh burn planned for this year...Herbicides also to be sprayed. Lots of mowing and cutting has ensued to open the area up more for ducks, more crops in refuge area, motor ditches and fields have been touched up. millet in place of buckwheat in places....Lots going on at that area.


Wow that is great news. Thanks for the update adam bomb. I had no idea that there was that much going on. Looks like the new management is getting things done over there. Awesome.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

quackmaster said:


> Wow that is great news. Thanks for the update adam bomb. I had no idea that there was that much going on. Looks like the new management is getting things done over there. Awesome.


Great things are going on there, and more to come. Unfortunately the burn this winter didn't take for a lot of reasons, mostly out of the DNR's control. But they'll get it done eventually. Patience guys.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone know the name or web address of the fish point association?? I would like to join since I've been going out there for a few years now! Thanks!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

unfortunately the last I knew, they don't have anyone actively watching their website. So you may not get a response right away.

My suggestion would be to contact the Fish Point Wildlife Association President Ron Hohne directly  [email protected] or cell 810.335.0591


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

just ducky said:


> unfortunately the last I knew, they don't have anyone actively watching their website. So you may not get a response right away.
> 
> My suggestion would be to contact the Fish Point Wildlife Association President Ron Hohne directly  [email protected] or cell 810.335.0591


Just after I posted that, I found info in the "opening day draw" thread. Thanks!!


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

Buddweiser- Since you brought it up, the need for me to update a perfectly good update on field conditions seemed redundant. As far as field condiditons at FP go this year please read DB808 and MCMANN's previous detailed reports, with one up to the minute addition, just now on my way home they were in the 64-69 field cutting.

Ahhhh the good 'ol boys club, what a joke! Absolutely ridiculous and untrue, as always.... Instead of pointing out everything that the FPWA does and does not do to your standards, you could volunteer to be part of the solution. We would love to have someone with your spare time to volunteer updating the website or helping the FPWA instead of bashing it.

Apologies for not having a better updated web site. I along with others who try our hardest to keep up on it work and have families, hopefully some remember how that works and can relate. I have not recieved an email on the FPWA account as long as I can remember. All of our contact information is listed in our signature line here and on our web site. Please contact us and we would be happy to get back with anyone, anytime concerning our association and/or the Fish Point area. Thanks!


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Buddwiser said:


> Adam......Muckboy.com has all the major managed areas shown on his site but the information is not up to date i.e. the one for FP was last updated on Sept.1. I've never understood the reluctance of the FP Assoc. to utilize this site and the MDHA one. When I was a member there, there was always talk of trying to get new members but it was IMO, sort of like a wink and a nod thing. More like they were really trying to keep it a good ol boys club than expand the membership. But thats my opinion and you know what they say about opinions. If I offended anyone from the Assoc. with those comments, I do not mean to disparage the Assoc., I've just never understood some of their actions, or perhaps a better word would be in-actions.


Good ole' boys club? lol, kind of a ignorant statement imo. Ive hunted up there for the last 23 years and have seen more support now than ever. The people that donate there time do not hunt up there hardly as much as you would think. As a person that used to spend much of his vacation at Fish Pt. I always thought it was odd that you didnt see very many of the members there hunting. I DID see most of them at the youth hunt on the last Saturday in October cooking hot dogs, handing out calls and talking to the youths that attended. I also find it odd that there are a crap load of youths during the youth hunts but I hardly EVER see those youths any other time. gimme a break...............................


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I also hope there was no offense taken by me posting up your President's contact info instead of going to the website. I've been told in the past by some of the FPWA members that it's best just to go to the source, so that's what I suggested he do. 

As an officer at Shiawassee Flats, I can tell you that just like Sean said about Fish Point, only a handful of the active volunteers hunt there a lot. Most only hunt a few times each fall. Every group is different in many ways, but one thing is common...the main volunteers do a lot of work that doesn't get adequately recognized.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm sorry if I ruffled all your feathers but as I stated, thats my opinion and you know about opinions. As for why don't I volunteer my time and help out?......I did....two seperate times at a couple of years per and while a member there those two seperate times, I worked the work days and the banding days but I saw little to no change in the attempts to expand the assoc. A few years ago I volunteered to help the president set up a new web site after the person running it dropped the ball which included helping run it but my suggestions were met with excuses as to why they wouldn't be acceptable. My ego isn't big enough so don't say my opinions are sour grapes about the assoc. not using my suggestions but it was the responses I got that lead me to my ol boys club comments. I haven't been a member now for a few years but let me ask those of you who are not assoc. officers this question....outside of the banquet you have, when was the last time your assoc. actively tried to get people involved in it instead of asking those few who attend the meetings to get people to join? Have they EVER posted here (outside of announcing the banquet) or how about at the MDHA site asking for people to join? Have they ever utilized either site for general informaiton? Why isn't there an active web site? As for an up-to-date update, where is it? Last time I looked (yesterday) at your web site, there wasn't an update. I get my info on the point from Muckboy and the last one there was on Sept 1. As I said before , sorry for the ruffled feathers.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

I will make a comment on this .I do know the FPWA did 4 shows this summer to help with getting the word out and getting members. I also know there is alot more to life then giving updates on this forum and being out in the public eye doing shows will do more for the area then a few post on a website. What i will say come and join the FPWA and have your voice heard and keep making your voice heard if you want to see or help make some changes doing it here wont do you any good. 

Have a great season 

mike


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

You are correct Mike and I will consider putting my time and money where my mouth is once more. Please do not mistake my critizism for other than what it is.....critizism. I mean no disrespect towards anyone involved with the assoc. but just the opposite. I would like to see it grow into a very viable organization with more than just a hand full of involved people. I was hoping that upon my 2nd term of membership there would be more people but that wasn't the case. Its hard getting the things done they wish to do with a small membership and I felt and still do, that enough wasn't being done to improve that. I have a place not too far from there and I really like the managed area and wish it well. I won't drag this on anymore as there are far more important things to be concerned about.
My best wishes for a great season to all.


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank your for your 'opinions', we live in a great country don't we!? I would love to elaborate on some of your questions so that everyone knows the truth.....


outside of the banquet you have, when was the last time your assoc. actively tried to get people involved in it instead of asking those few who attend the meetings to get people to join? 
*- We host an annual youth day BBQ at the check station in late Oct. for the youth priority draw that is held there. As MCMANN stated, this year we were involved in four different shows where we promoted the FPWA. *

Have they EVER posted here (outside of announcing the banquet) or how about at the MDHA site asking for people to join? 
*- I have never posted here asking people to join. I do not like being bothered by the creepy people in vans that want to push religion on myself and my family and don't want to be that guy. The main reason for joining and monitoring MS.com was to defend the ITG revolution and make sure that people were not innundated by rumors pertaining to the FPWA, and also to help out with questions concerning the FP area. *

Have they ever utilized either site for general informaiton? 
*- As stated above, I use MS.com regularly for general information and also try to help people who ask questions that I can answer for them. *

Why isn't there an active web site? 
*- There is an active website, www.fishpoint-mi.com. If you have suggestions on what you would like to see more of, within reason, we would love to hear them. Saying we suck doesn't do anything good for any of us. *

As for an up-to-date update, where is it? Last time I looked (yesterday) at your web site, there wasn't an update.
*- The website hasn't been updated in a while, my apologies for not holdingto your standards. The up-to-date update was that yesterday 9/28/2011 at 0630 EST the corn was being cut in zone 64, as posted.*

No feathers ruffled here, I deal with people regularly and know the importance of having a sense of humor and maintaing the truth. I couldn't agree more in that everyone who has had to deal with the unnecessary ranting has way better things to do with their time. Have a great season everyone, feel free to contact us anytime! 

FPWA


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

Nailing eyes said:


> We have not been out to Fish Point this Fall but we drew opening morning 2 years in a row! Any reports of what it is looking like over there would be great.


Sorry to have been forced to intervene on your original thread Nailing eyes.... 

IMHO opening morning will be ridiculous, as the entire opening weekend usually is!! The sharecropper's corn is mostly cut off of the area now and the flooding of the fields in progress.

Since Monday when the farmer started cutting the birds have pretty much gone insane hitting the freshly cut corn.

Tomorrow is going to suck to be a waterfowler without an open season, NNW in the 40's mph and rain..... :SHOCKED:One more week!! 

Report us on how you do on the opener, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.michiganduckhuntingforums.com is a site I started. There is links to MuckBoy's site and such. I am working on trying to get a Michigan only Migration map put together but it's some pretty heavy programming working off the googlemaps API. I am hoping by next year to be able to have continous updates on the site for the different areas. I want to try and hook up with the DNR guys and see if they are able to call me or email me with updates and I will handle getting everything up as well as some of the local charter guys on the bay and such.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Buddwiser said:


> Adam......Muckboy.com has all the major managed areas shown on his site but the information is not up to date i.e. the one for FP was last updated on Sept.1. I've never understood the reluctance of the FP Assoc. to utilize this site and the MDHA one. When I was a member there, there was always talk of trying to get new members but it was IMO, sort of like a wink and a nod thing. More like they were really trying to keep it a good ol boys club than expand the membership. But thats my opinion and you know what they say about opinions. If I offended anyone from the Assoc. with those comments, I do not mean to disparage the Assoc., I've just never understood some of their actions, or perhaps a better word would be in-actions.


I got the impression it was "Run by locals for locals". But you can't argue about the improvements they have made.


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

JY, thanks for noticing and acknowledging some of the hard work and improvements that the FPWA has helped with over the years. Think of it this way, with each $20 membership contribution, we are able to purchase gravel for access p-lots and boat launches, or more seed or herbicide for the fields, etc.... 

Instead of thinking of the organizations that put in countless hours and help supplement DNR programs are out for their own good, think of it as a way to help out the areas in which you enjoy to hunt that provide cover, food and habitat for all wildlife, especially waterfowl. I guarantee that no association out there is the way that everyone portrays them to be, good 'ol boys clubs, that is just worn out, old and ridiculous. Anyone involved in these organizations would love to have the help and support of people with a common interest in these specific areas. 

How many times have we all heard about how much of a bargain the $13 annual is and how we wish there was a way to help or pay more? Here is everyones answer to contributing more and helping out their own cause at their favorite managed area! Drop an email or give a call if you have thoughts, suggestions or issues. Everyone have a great season and we hope to see you on the area.

FPWA


----------



## maggiesdad (Oct 26, 2006)

I've been hunting Fish Point since the mid-seventies and have been a member(not 0fficer) of the Assoc. since the day I first heard about it. As stated earlier, members of the Assoc., especially the officers are spending their summer weekends attending shows to spread the word and raise funds for improving FP. 
The winter and summer work days give me a hands on chance to give a little something back for the many hours of pleasure this area has given me over the years.
I've never had any feeling of a "good old boys" club in any of the activities I've been involved in over the years. I'm not a local and only spend around five days a years hunting there. Ron, Kevin, the Goslers, and all the officers are dedicated to helping improve the area and are always willing to help anyone whether for youth deer hunting and/or duck/goose information.
Please join up and spread the word on the Assoc., the state funding is decreasing yearly and volunteers and fundraising are needed to keep this area operating to the standards we've all come to enjoy.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

How about we get back to what the creator of this thread wanted it to be. Fish Point conditions!! Not arguing about what the FPWA does and does not do.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Heres another update .All the corn is cut in the flooded areas now the only corn not cut is in the dry scramble area the 70s .Fields are flooding as i speak many areas have good water already . Geese are everywhere with a bonus of 25ish snows and blues around in the fields .Duck are really starting to show up still lots of blue wingers around . Remember the very north end areas (20s) fields have little to no cover at all . 

To comment on the locals thing yes a few of us locals are part of FPWA to help the area that we love to hunt remember ONE THING its a DRAW dosnt matter its all luck . I do know one thing the pres of FPWA gets in the draw daily and prolly only hunts the area 10-15 times a season because he has no luck and draws last daily im sure he is glad to be in the boys club it does him good. 


mike


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Sounds familiar. Remember a couple years ago when we in the Shiawassee Flats Citizens and Hunters Association were defending ourselves the same way you guys are about the "good ol' boy's club" thing? Fact is those of us who do donate our time, energy, and often our money to keep these areas running, *SHOULD HAVE A SAY *in how the areas are managed. Afterall, we put our time and money where our mouths are. If you want similar treatment, throw in your annual membership fee, attend the montly meetings, show up on our work project days, help out at our youth event, help staff our annual banquet, etc., etc. Nothing more to say. 

Back to the original post about conditions.


----------

